# Beginner Scroll Saw - what do I look for on a budget?



## Dino (1 Oct 2014)

I'm looking to pick up a scroll saw next month when I get paid but...I don't want to go overboard in spending so I figured I'd budget myself to about £150. Now I did see a thread earlier where someone listed that budget and everyone told them it wasn't enough for a decent saw so I just figured I would ask what features I need to keep an eye out for, and perhaps any brands / models that you guys might suggest.

Sorry if this is a repeat of a question, but I figured any fresh advice on the matter would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## jonluv (1 Oct 2014)

Everyone has their own take on scroll saws but in general a variable speed saw that takes pinless blades is the basic

At the moment on EBay there is a 16 inch Record with stand in Tunbridge Wells this saw is actually a RBI Hawk which was badged by Record and is one of the best saws ever made, if you could arrange transport this may be a steal.

There are few Hegners also for sale which also are well worth having plus a Proxxon 2 another saw with a good reputation

If it is a new saw you want Sealey SM1302 can be bought for £108 good workhorse with a lot of power and really great after service

I was in my local Toolstation a couple of weeks ago and the had in their " cheap area" a very solid saw at £67 I think it was the SIP 120 watt with cast iron table etc

John


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2014)

Agree with jonluv about the record saw on ebay, that is a quality made RBI saw that Record marketed when they were a company that took pride on products they sold rather than the cheap Chinese made saws that they offered later, you will find many such cheap saws with record badges but I would not recommend them if you are serious about scrollsawing.

The Record (RBI) saw on ebay is a top quality machine which would be well worth your £150 if you could get it for that! Can't put a link here as the Mods don't allow but it's easily found.


----------



## Dino (2 Oct 2014)

If we're talking about the same one it looks practically new. The only problem for me is that it's literally on the otherside of the country so it's not my best option.


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2014)

Dino":38gkrt0k said:


> If we're talking about the same one it looks practically new. The only problem for me is that it's literally on the otherside of the country so it's not my best option.



Seller says it is new and unused and it does look as if that's the case, as regards delivery the seller has answered a question from a prospective buyer that he would dispatch at the buyers risk, If the price did not go too high perhaps you could arrange a courier to collect for you?

If it were local to me I would be bidding and I already own two saws!

It is a nice machine but annoying that it's far away from you.


----------



## Dino (2 Oct 2014)

I'll see how far the price goes, I'm just concerned the fuel costs would make it really expensive. I've got family in London so I may be able to convince them haha


----------



## scrimper (4 Oct 2014)

Someone had a bargain! £62. :shock:


----------



## Dino (4 Oct 2014)

Yeah. I stopped bidding at £50, would cost more than £100 on fuel and a whole day so it wasn't worth it.


----------



## DUNK_WALES (6 Oct 2014)

I'm afraid I was the lucky one guys, I couldn't believe it only went for £62 the current RBI Hawks start at $1200 in America so I'm very happy all in all it's cost me £90 inc the delivery and that had to be in 2 separate packages because if the legs, and I've insured the delivery and added a before 12am time slot. 

So it's defiantly worth looking at a courier when these bargains come up in e-bay if you were to bid on say a hegner with no stand citylink charge about £10 for basic delivery up to 30kg.

Sorry to have won the saw but u hope it will Encourage you to bid on something better and get it deliverd your £150 will go a long way.

Lee


----------



## scrimper (6 Oct 2014)

Well done Dunk I am glad it went to someone here. You have got a fantastic bargain there, a top quality saw for half the price of a cheapo Chinese made one.


----------



## Dino (6 Oct 2014)

Wow maybe I should have bid higher...

Congratulations though! You're lucky I'm not in desperate need of one.


----------



## fred55 (11 Oct 2014)

Typical !! after reading all I could about scroll, saw mostly from you lot and deciding to bid for a Hegner in Barnsley which I failed to win - you find another brand for me to lust over !! - Please someone how knows; what machine would suit me ! - want to make 30 to 45 degree cut to form layered bowls and some flat internal cutting, wants a quiet and low vibration machine, easy to change pinned and pinnless blades - retired and for hobby not commercial. and pm me if one comes available don't let anybody else know.


----------



## scrimper (11 Oct 2014)

fred55":1kfl1k36 said:


> Typical !! after reading all I could about scroll, saw mostly from you lot and deciding to bid for a Hegner in Barnsley which I failed to win - you find another brand for me to lust over !! - Please someone how knows; what machine would suit me ! - want to make 30 to 45 degree cut to form layered bowls and some flat internal cutting, wants a quiet and low vibration machine, easy to change pinned and pinnless blades - retired and for hobby not commercial. and pm me if one comes available don't let anybody else know.



The original Record saw mentioned in this thread is a quality made machine manufactured by RBI they are not to be compared to the cheapo saws that Record put their name on now, I doubt you will see many of these original Record saws as they didn't market them very long.

It's only my opinion but I would say that whilst the Record (RBI) is a very well made machine it is not as good to use as the Hegner, for starters the quick blade tension lever is on the front of the Hegner (where it should be) whilst on the Record it is right at the back which makes it more awkward if you are doing lots of internal cuts and especially if you sit down whilst sawing as you have to keep getting up to reach to the back!

I am not sure why you need a machine to take pinned blades? You can get normal fretsaw blades up to about size 12 similar to a coping saw blade in thickness and down as low as 00 which are very fine, My diamond saw will take all sorts of blades but I have never had to use a pinned blade, in most cases it is just the economy saws that take pinned blades.

Hope this helps

John

If you can find a Hegner saw I know you will never be disappointed with it, they are a pleasure to use and are very quiet running with hardly any vibration, I have lots of machines in my workshop inc 3 scroll-saws but my Hegner is my favourite machine to use. 

When buying a Hegner I would recommend looking for one with Variable speed and with the quick tension lever, variable speed is brilliant when doing very delicate cutting on thin materials and quick tension is essential if you are doing lots of internal cuts.


----------



## jonluv (11 Oct 2014)

Just to clarify the RBI front tensioning---the 220 and the 226 have the quick tensioning system at the front it is only the 216 that does not.

Very similar to Hegner philosophy as not all of their models have front quick tensioning systems ---as I remember the one I had had no front tensioning

John


----------



## fred55 (12 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the reply scrimper - looks like I'm still on the right tracks with a Hegner with some extras. fred.


----------

